# Mk5 seats in a Mk1 TT?



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

So I'm not a TT owner yet, but when the GTI sells, I am going for a 225 no questions at this point. Any who, I'm not a leather man, never have been but I heard somewhere that Mk5 seats adhere to the same standard Recaro rail that the TTs have. Is this true? I would really love to swap out the seats for some cloth Mk5 ones.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Mk5 seats in a Mk1 TT? (PDubbs20AE)*

Generally, Audi is viewed as an upscale cousin to VW's. The mark carriers a great sense of refinement, luxury, and class than VW. Accordingly, Audi cars are bestowed with certain luxuries which are optional in VW's (e.g. leather seats). Most higher end brands (e.g. MB, BMW, Audi, Lexus, etc.) have leather seats standard.
Do you really think swapping cloth seats into a luxury sports car is a good idea? I think people will be impressed with the overall exterior quality of this car, until they get inside to simple cloth seats...even if they are Recaro brand.
In regards to your question, I do not know if they fit, but I _wouldn't _necessarily recommend you find out.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

There are some 225's that came with cloth. Just keep looking.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Mk5 seats in a Mk1 TT? (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Generally, Audi is viewed as an upscale cousin to VW's. The mark carriers a great sense of refinement, luxury, and class than VW. Accordingly, Audi cars are bestowed with certain luxuries which are optional in VW's (e.g. leather seats). Most higher end brands (e.g. MB, BMW, Audi, Lexus, etc.) have leather seats standard.
Do you really think swapping cloth seats into a luxury sports car is a good idea? I think people will be impressed with the overall exterior quality of this car, until they get inside to simple cloth seats...even if they are Recaro brand.
In regards to your question, I do not know if they fit, but I _wouldn't _necessarily recommend you find out.


Thanks for the response, but please keep your opinion at the door unless I specifically ask for it. I don't mean to be rude but I never intended on actually selling the stock seats so I can always swap them back in when I intend to sell the car. To be honest, I care very little about what others feel about weather or not I have leather seats in the car. It is totally up to personal preference in one's own car which is why this forum is chock full of different looking TTs. Again I do thank you on your response but unless I ask "How do these seats look in a TT" I am not interested in opinions. Granted my title is misleading and very well could have been interpreted that way so I will state that I am really looking into if the Mk5 seats utilize the same rail system and mounts that the TT does.
I also know that the 225 came very rarely with the sport cloth interior, but finding one is a pain. Granted if I ever did I would jump on it, but given the fact that I want a quick swap out, I was looking into something somewhat cheap and abundant.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Mk5 seats in a Mk1 TT? (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
Thanks for the response, but please keep your opinion at the door unless I specifically ask for it. 

My Thoughts exactly . .


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

while not 100% certain, just based on lookign at some pictures I would say it is likely it would work for you as far as the rails are concerned since they are really part of the seat in the TT. I would look into the types of connections that are used in the mk5 seats to wire up the airbag and what not though before purchasing anything.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

Yeah i agree/\
i wanna find a way to put in racing seats (like recaros or something nice n leather) while keeping them heated


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

Z3ro, thanks for the advice. I like that plan rather than taking a gamble, especially with something pricey like seats especially if there isn't a huge market for stock Mk5 seats.

_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_Yeah i agree/\
i wanna find a way to put in racing seats (like recaros or something nice n leather) while keeping them heated 

From what I have read, because the TT uses the stock Recaro rail system, pretty much any Recaro is a bolt in operation, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

do ya have any friends with mk5's that would want to help you flip flop seats to see if it works? i'de say that would be the easiest bet!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Mk5 seats in a Mk1 TT? (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
Thanks for the response, but please keep your opinion at the door unless I specifically ask for it. I don't mean to be rude but I never intended on actually selling the stock seats so I can always swap them back in when I intend to sell the car. To be honest, I care very little about what others feel about weather or not I have leather seats in the car. It is totally up to personal preference in one's own car which is why this forum is chock full of different looking TTs. Again I do thank you on your response but unless I ask "How do these seats look in a TT" I am not interested in opinions. Granted my title is misleading and very well could have been interpreted that way so I will state that I am really looking into if the Mk5 seats utilize the same rail system and mounts that the TT does.
I also know that the 225 came very rarely with the sport cloth interior, but finding one is a pain. Granted if I ever did I would jump on it, but given the fact that I want a quick swap out, I was looking into something somewhat cheap and abundant.

my cousing in germany has a 2009 750 bmw.. he just ripped out his leather to put in cloth.. the leather seats are in his basement.. he just loves cloth interior so much more !


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I've never heard of OEM cloth seats in a TT before. Pics? I know there's the alcantera/leather mix though.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i think sometimes the cloth interior looks good apose to leather, like the recaro setup in the mk4 gli . again an opinion you prolly dont care about. just trying to let you know ,, your not alone .
however , keep in mind it really depends on the seat , the tt floor sorta space isnt as big as the mk4 and mk5 . even if they fit the rails ,doesnt mean theres enough room for the bolsters and size of the seat. the first thing i would do, is measue how much exact room you actualy have from door to say mid of your center console, i remember a time when there was someone trying to get certain mk4 seats in a tt, and they wouldnt fit, the rails would match , but the bolsters made it too tight, 
sorta like a time i remember several years ago i remember someone trying to put a pair of sparco racing shells in the tt, and when he did , he couldnt have them sitting right next to each other because the bolsters were so thick and big they would hit each other kind just too wide of a seat. eventually he had custom rails put in for them to work properly but after too much huff and fuss he sold them and got different seats altogether. 
if you havent seen it done before, best to try before you buy. there should be a sticky made of all approved seats that fit the tt.
like the recaro pole position, porsche boxster,911 .etc etc. it be well worth it
now ,heres another thing i thought of , just get the leather seats that come with the tt, recovered by an upholsterer. that way you dont lose your heated seats, ( as pretty much most tt's in NA came) and you can have any fabric or pattern made up, prolly for a lot less than buying new seats, unless you want racing shells or something, but then when you ever sold it, you could just put the leather coversback on, and prolly sell the fabric ones you had made up as im sure lots of people will like them. 
you could even have the rear seats made to match.. 
its not that hard to pull the leather cover off, i had a warrenty claim once becaue my leather got a hard plastic spot on the shoulder, looked like a blister in the leather. audi changed it, ( not until after i had to bitch for a month) but i watched the tech take the cover off wasnt much really to it. mind you i didnt see the bottom. that might be a bit more tricky.
and ive seen in japan alot of tt's came with cloth interior , its almost a half vinyl/leatherette with cloth centers. if you could source a set of those they would be kinda cool.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

actually after a bit of looking, 
i think the centers in the seats are all suade, 
heres a pic i found 








i believe these are the only other option that werent leather.
_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:27 PM 1-27-2010_


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:28 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_i think sometimes the cloth interior looks good apose to leather, like the recaro setup in the mk4 gli . again an opinion you prolly dont care about. just trying to let you know ,, your not alone .
however , keep in mind it really depends on the seat , the tt floor sorta space isnt as big as the mk4 and mk5 . even if they fit the rails ,doesnt mean theres enough room for the bolsters and size of the seat. the first thing i would do, is measue how much exact room you actualy have from door to say mid of your center console, i remember a time when there was someone trying to get certain mk4 seats in a tt, and they wouldnt fit, the rails would match , but the bolsters made it too tight, 
sorta like a time i remember several years ago i remember someone trying to put a pair of sparco racing shells in the tt, and when he did , he couldnt have them sitting right next to each other because the bolsters were so thick and big they would hit each other kind just too wide of a seat. eventually he had custom rails put in for them to work properly but after too much huff and fuss he sold them and got different seats altogether. 
if you havent seen it done before, best to try before you buy. there should be a sticky made of all approved seats that fit the tt.
like the recaro pole position, porsche boxster,911 .etc etc. it be well worth it
now ,heres another thing i thought of , just get the leather seats that come with the tt, recovered by an upholsterer. that way you dont lose your heated seats, ( as pretty much most tt's in NA came) and you can have any fabric or pattern made up, prolly for a lot less than buying new seats, unless you want racing shells or something, but then when you ever sold it, you could just put the leather coversback on, and prolly sell the fabric ones you had made up as im sure lots of people will like them. 
you could even have the rear seats made to match.. 
its not that hard to pull the leather cover off, i had a warrenty claim once becaue my leather got a hard plastic spot on the shoulder, looked like a blister in the leather. audi changed it, ( not until after i had to bitch for a month) but i watched the tech take the cover off wasnt much really to it. mind you i didnt see the bottom. that might be a bit more tricky.
and ive seen in japan alot of tt's came with cloth interior , its almost a half vinyl/leatherette with cloth centers. if you could source a set of those they would be kinda cool.


Wow!







Thanks for all the info. I like your idea of just having covers done up, as I do think the heated option is a nice one to have. I would have to choose a fabric to match, but obviously being tasteful is something I want to retain.
I second the way that the GLI interior looks, since I have a 20th currently and the interior is nearly identical, unless you get the red stitched ones.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya my gf just picked up a 05 gli , and we love it ,, well i love it more. recaros are so comfy, black headliner is so much more different than i thought it be, and the design on in middle of the seat the horizontal lines ,, really adds a nice contrast with the red "GLI" "RECARO" ours/hers is not the red stitched one as the hand and wheel dont have the red stitching, 
most tt's have a grey headliner, but i believe the ALMS ,or 3.2, i cant remember which one did come with a black headliner, if it would make or break a decision on your buy. also i personally would be, and or would recommend something with a perforated look to it, even alacantara/suede if done right would be classy, and different im trying to dig up a pic i saw a while ago with perferated like alacantera bolsters headrest, with a plaid center,, but itwas a plaid that sorta looked like it was in the mk1 gti's back when they first came out with the red trim. it looks real classy with that extra sport to it... and it was in a mk4, but with seats from the 337/20th/gli 
just to give you an idea.. this is a good thread, hopefully more people chime in on interior redo's tt or not , just for ideas and post pics etc.. i think this is something alot of people think about but think its too costly to do, i remember i was quoted a 1000 bux cdn to have my front and rear seats redone in anything as long as they werent real leather ( cuz that can get pricey) now you cant even get one really nice racing shell for that price.. 
plus i would have my leather covers to put back on whenever needed. thats pretty good if you ask me, cuz ive seen alot of tt's lately that are 00,01,02, that have the $hit kicked out the seats, and all the bolster just thrashed and ripped, some even right down to the foam under it. now if got it and bothered you, you would go get a new cover from the dealership. where they are going to charge you ...i was told 900cdn dollars for just one seat back... and i think more for the bottom. that can get really pricey to to just replace a leather seat. 
personally i think the tt should have come with leatherette, like in the bmw's that stuff looks wicked still in a 10 year old 3 series. so durable and thick,. and always looks new, 
but... again its not like that.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_ya my gf just picked up a 05 gli , and we love it ,, well i love it more. recaros are so comfy, black headliner is so much more different than i thought it be, and the design on in middle of the seat the horizontal lines ,, really adds a nice contrast with the red "GLI" "RECARO" ours/hers is not the red stitched one as the hand and wheel dont have the red stitching, 
most tt's have a grey headliner, but i believe the ALMS ,or 3.2, i cant remember which one did come with a black headliner, if it would make or break a decision on your buy. also i personally would be, and or would recommend something with a perforated look to it, even alacantara/suede if done right would be classy, and different im trying to dig up a pic i saw a while ago with perferated like alacantera bolsters headrest, with a plaid center,, but itwas a plaid that sorta looked like it was in the mk1 gti's back when they first came out with the red trim. it looks real classy with that extra sport to it... and it was in a mk4, but with seats from the 337/20th/gli 
just to give you an idea.. this is a good thread, hopefully more people chime in on interior redo's tt or not , just for ideas and post pics etc.. i think this is something alot of people think about but think its too costly to do, i remember i was quoted a 1000 bux cdn to have my front and rear seats redone in anything as long as they werent real leather ( cuz that can get pricey) now you cant even get one really nice racing shell for that price.. 
plus i would have my leather covers to put back on whenever needed. thats pretty good if you ask me, cuz ive seen alot of tt's lately that are 00,01,02, that have the $hit kicked out the seats, and all the bolster just thrashed and ripped, some even right down to the foam under it. now if got it and bothered you, you would go get a new cover from the dealership. where they are going to charge you ...i was told 900cdn dollars for just one seat back... and i think more for the bottom. that can get really pricey to to just replace a leather seat. 
personally i think the tt should have come with leatherette, like in the bmw's that stuff looks wicked still in a 10 year old 3 series. so durable and thick,. and always looks new, 
but... again its not like that. 

I like that Leatherette that BMW uses and how well it stands the tests of time. I was all gung ho to do covers too until you posted up that link with the Black BB seats. They are to die for, but that doesn't mean that I won't recover the stockers.
Ugh, all this talk and I still don't own a TT yet! I honestly can't wait though.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL, may as well get figuring out what you want now, so when you get it , you will know what u want. and there will always be something new. trust me, it will never end with the tt, so much euro to american stuff.
btw.. the baseballs. are just the covers.. they are based on the exact same seat. so technically . you could just have imitaitons made, by an upholsterer so they look like baseballs ,,,,or track down some real ones and just slide em on. i think that would actually be an easier solution just because VAG make so many replacement parts . but WHOLE seats arent really replacement , though im sure if some guy in germany with the real ones already say ripped one or had one cut or whatever and needed a replacement cover could just give the part number for the leather cover to a dealer.. but full seats would be meant for current production (which they arent anymore) and not need to be made. however a set from old stock could just be sitting in someones warehouse.................


----------

